# Cadian conversions?



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anyone know any easy conversions on cadians that make them look a lot more customized?


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Stick small bananas to them and they can eb the Bananians.


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

ooosh do traitor guard and make them hot pink, emperors children style


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

You guys suck...really...lol

Well you can use Catachan bits to customize them, just remember to trim off the belt from either the legs or the torso if you swap them since they both have one sculpted on them. Also using alternative heads looks cool. Either other GW heads like the Sentinel driver or tank crew, or other manufacturer's heads like Pig Iron. Here's a shot of some I did a while back:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Pig iron is definitely the way to go to make them stand out.

You could also green stuff extra armour on them which would make them stand out more.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

i have to agree with some of the others. pig iron heads is definetly a good place to start. they have some really cool stuff, check them out.k:


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

some simple ones are mixing the cadian box with the catachan box, using WHFB marauder heads, and kneeling positions from the HW kits.


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

i my self gs visors on to my ig it makes them that more personal


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

OK I have found 2 different heads that I want to swap in, but I'm not sure which one I want to use, although I'm siding with the Pig Iron.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i would definitly go with the pig iron ones, they look somewhat more interesting than the German ones.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

pig iron. But do the ones with the furry hats lol! My friend was looking at them a while back, and I swear if I ever do guard they're all getting furry hats and gas masks.


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

Is this what you mean by furry?


----------

